# Cabelas Predator casting rod ?



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I got a cabelas predator casting rod.What reel would you guys reccomend for this rod.I will be using it for hybrids at the dam tailwaters.Thank you...Joe


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Junk,will break with the first fish over a pound
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Joking,I have and 11'-2 1/4 test that is a great rod and know others who are pleased with them.
Jake


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

i have a cabelas predator rod works great got cats as big as 30 lb u must be a goofball


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

What casting reel do you guys use.I want to get something light that is still capable of long casts.....Joe


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

abu garcia 6500 c3


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

If you want a great lite reel then try the Toro by Abu they cost alot but have more drag hold more line and only weigh about 10oz I have 2 I also have 2 Abu c3 good reel too just depends on how much money you want to spend but Its hard to beet Abu Garcia


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know a couple guys that use these at paylakes and have broke several.

I would think if your going to use this rod for strippers in the river with the current the results are going to be similar.

Good Luck


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Randy101 said:


> I know a couple guys that use these at paylakes and have broke several.
> 
> I would think if your going to use this rod for strippers in the river with the current the results are going to be similar.
> 
> Good Luck


Well said Randy!


----------

